# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Myytävänä bussifirma

## antti

http://www.yritysporssi.fi/myydaan-y...autoyhtio/2764
eli Eurasta Lönnbergin yritys
http://www.yritysporssi.fi/myydaan-y...ikkelissa/2864
Mikkelin Turistiautot etsii myös ostajaa

----------

